# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Herstel hartkleppen Holleeder kan maanden duren - Reformatorisch Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Herstel hartkleppen Holleeder kan maanden duren*
*Reformatorisch Dagblad -** 12 uur geleden*
ROTTERDAM - Willem Holleeder kampt met lekkende hartkleppen en nieruitval. Dinsdagmorgen schortte de rechtbank het proces op. Herstel van de kwaal kan maanden duren, zegt de Rotterdamse politiearts Leen Los. Willem Holleeder is ernstig ziek. *...*
Weinig overlast voor bezoekers LUMC Holland Centraal
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

